# Should i feed my tarantula baby mice?



## PikaBre33 (May 29, 2005)

hello everyone, people have asked me if i ever feed my tarantula baby pink mice.  i dont know how to feed him those or if i should.  He's a 4 year old curly haired tarantula and about the size of my hand.  i dont even know weather to get frozen ones or anything.  ive got no clue.  And i dont know how often to feed them to him.  so any imput would be great. :?   thanks!


----------



## becca81 (May 29, 2005)

You can find it pinkies if you want to (get them from a petshop), but its not necessary.  It'll be fine on crickets alone.  Pinkies can cause a bit of a mess and not all Ts will take them well.


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2005)

usually, after a molt or a long period without food, a pinky can be good, you would buy them frozen, wich you can unfroze by putting them in a ziploc bag, and put the bag in not hot not cold water ( cant find the proper word  ) you will have to put the pinky in front of the t , as it is dead and the T would pobably not find it if you put it far 

if you feed her on regular basis, I dont see any good point in feeding a pinky instead of crix, pinky are more trouble to feed, crix are easy, but this is your opinion about that


----------



## Snipes (May 29, 2005)

Kirdec :lukewarm, room temperature, temperate, tepid


----------



## becca81 (May 29, 2005)

Here in the US they are easier to find live than frozen IME.


----------



## Mattyb (May 29, 2005)

Its fine to feed ur T a pinkie, i think like once a week would be alright, just give them as treats.



-Mattyb


----------



## becca81 (May 29, 2005)

Mattyb said:
			
		

> Its fine to feed ur T a pinkie, i think like once a week would be alright, just give them as treats.
> 
> -Mattyb


Heh, once a week as a treat?  We're talking about a ~5" _B. albopilosum_ here.


----------



## lta3398 (May 30, 2005)

The only T I have ever fed pinkies to is my 9" blondi. All my others eat crix and worms. Never took to the pinkies. But you could always just try buying one and see how it takes it. It can't hurt. My others just don't care for them!


----------



## smokejuan (May 30, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> usually, after a molt or a long period without food, a pinky can be good
> if you feed her on regular basis, I dont see any good point in feeding a pinky instead of crix, pinky are more trouble to feed, crix are easy.


I agree and do the same as Kirdec. I only feed them to my larger T's after a molt ex: T.Blondi's, adult B. boehmei female ( shes big for a brachy), adult female C. crawshayi and my big Grammostola aureostriata. I do give these giants live fuzzies and pinkies to smaller ones. A single crix to one of these is like a bodybuilder on a 24 hr flight with just that little bag of peanuts. They are a little weak and weary and I hate to see them try to catch 5-7 healthy stuffed gut crix just to make a decent meal. I have a hard enough time trying to catch crix that escape. I only feed them once or twice after they have molted and ready to recieve food.


----------



## Windchaser (May 30, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Here in the US they are easier to find live than frozen IME.


This probably depends on where you are at. In the Chicago area, it is easier to find frozen ones than live ones.


----------

